# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Zo houd je je lichaam fit. Eet druiven met pit!

## evitalien

De supermarkten liggen vol met druiven. Mooie witte en rode druiven, helaas vaak in een plastic verpakking. De commercie heeft zich aangepast aan de wensen van de consument en pitloze druiven gecreëerd. We willen geen pitten "eten". Dat is erg jammer, want juist deze pitten zijn zo gezond.



OPC's



De pit van een druif zit vol Oligomere Pro-antho Cyaniden, afgekort PPC's. Deze OPC's zijn super! Het is een zeer krachtige anti-oxidant, die zelfs wel 50 keer krachtiger is dan vitamine C. Anti-oxidanten zijn belangrijk voor het lichaam. Ons lichaam zit vol vrije radicalen . Deze kunnen agressief zijn en schade aan de cellen aanrichten. Anti-oxidanten vangen deze vrije radicalen en beschermen zo onze cellen tegen een vroegtijdige veroudering.



Hart en bloedvaten

OPC's zorgen voor een betere doorbloeding in het lichaam. Ze versterken de werking van de bloed- en haarvaten. Het dagelijks eten van druiven (met pit!) zou de bloeddruk kunnen verlagen en zelfs spataderen kunnen voorkomen.



Huid



De lofzang over druiven met pit houdt nog niet op. Een samenwerking van OPC met vitamine C beschermt het collageen en andere weefsels die elastinerijk zijn. Dit zijn weefsels als bloedvaten, huid, spieren, bindweefsel, slijmvliezen, kraakbeen en lymfevaten. OPC en vitamine C tezamen beschermen deze weefsels tegen afbraak, rimpels en cellulitis. Deze combinatie houdt de huid soepel en bevordert de wondheling.



Ontstekingen



De schil van de rode druif bevat veel resveratol. Dit is een fyto-oestrogeen met een ontstekingsremmende en anti-oxidante werking. Spier- en gewrichtspijnen komen voort uit zogenaamde stille ontstekingen. Door het regelmatig eten van blauwe druiven geeft je het lichaam een prikkel om iets aan de ontsteking te gaan doen.



Conclusie



Eten zoals de natuur het bedoeld heeft. Alles heeft een reden en is er niet voor niets. Druiven met pit zijn gezond. Ga in de winkel op zoek naar druiven met pit en eet hier zeer regelmatig een portie van (pitten niet uitspugen!) om het lichaam in goede conditie te houden.



Overigens bevatten druivenpitten kleine hoeveelheden cyanide. Dit kun je prima neutraliseren door het slikken van een vitamine B2 supplement.



Bron:http://www.efiow.be/nieuwsbrief

----------

